# AF Still A No Show



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

*Almost 2 weeks late now....yep....still waiting on AF....anyone else experience this frustration? What was the outcome? Really pregnant, cysts or period came eventually? Oh I just started charting, here's my link. http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ec93a*

Just talked to the doctor's office and my hcg was less than 2. So that's a BFN...So it probably was a chemical pregnancy and that's why I'm late. I am a little relieved because I take MTX for Rhematoid Arthritis. I haven't been taking it the past couple of months though consistently. But I was still scared. I'm going off it now and hopefully will conceive in the next few months! I guess it wasn't meant to be yet.

I took another test this morning w/fmu & it was lighter than the one I posted. That's what I was afraid of. Shouldn't it be a darker line by now? I'm going in for a blood test today. I'm scared because w/the hpt being so faint the bt may not pick up hcg. I've read all these stories of pos hpt and neg bt & it's freakin me out! Think positive, think positive...

Thanks for all your encouragement and help everyone, I really appreciate it.

recap on pics - FactPlus taken 6 days ago, that's the blue one, the $tree one taken yesterday, BFN (I think?), then as stated above. Don't have a pic of that one.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

THe pic isn't available.


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry - try it now. If it still doesn't work, let me know. BTW, the line occurred before 10 min. It was about 3-5 min. after testing.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

That looks more blue than gray to me. Aren't evaps supposed to be gray?


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

that's what i've been reading - and i've read it usually occurs way after the 10min. but there's a first for everything i suppose. I know it's kind of hard to tell in the pics. The line isn't really a pale grey though as you said, it also looks more blue to me. IDK!







:


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

if that line showed up under the time limit, I'd say.... Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

that's what my friends are saying but i think i'm in denial! this will be my 3rd if it is indeed a positive
i do have pregnancy symptoms, horrible lower backaches, tender breasts, nipples are getting bigger and more bumps, waves of nausea and dizziness - i have attributed it all to my period, which should start in the next few days
i have to say i can't remember having a backache this bad w/a period, well ever I think!


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

and your boy is adorable!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, if the postive indicator is the - then I think it is positive. But if only a - is a negative, then I think it is negative. I wasn't aware that digital tests had evap lines?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

looks like my very early positive.. try again in a day or so with FMU







I'd also suggest a pink dye test. the blue dye tests drove me batty. you might have gotten BFN on the other tests you took, especially if they were a different brand, because they need more of HCG to show a positive result. check on peeonastick.com

eta: I found hte picture of my very early positive, I was around 9DPO.. it's so faint you can barely see it


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I've had that same line time and again with the +/- type tests. Its blue, yes, but it was never a positive. Just an evap line, even w/in the time limits.


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

Both those tests do look the same.... but I'd retest for second opinion.

Maybe wait a day or two and test again FMU different brand?? A FRER maybe?

I'd be goin' freakin' nuts in the mean time!!!
















*OBVIOUS*


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

with ds we tested 4 days before period and our line was VERY faint. Looked just like that. all the negatives i've ever had never looked like that.

ETA: that early before a period there is a high rate of false negatives, that might explain the negatives... Or you could just be not pregnant... Trying again in a couple days should be a good garentee


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

All of you have been so helpful. The picture of yours TexasPeach...mine looked just like that in the first couple of minutes. At first I was like, no way, then as the time progressed it just kept getting darker. IDK. It is driving me crazy though. It's all I can think about! Right now, I'm trying not to get my hopes up and going w/negative. All the evap ones on peeonastick.com don't look like mine so again idk. They are more off color or not a complete line or something.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Are you going to try a different brand when you retest?


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

Most definitely. I did try one yesterday evening from $ tree. One of the cheapies. At first, I thought I saw two lines, but decided against it and pitched it. Now after looking at peeonastick.com, I'm not so sure! Some of those positives I could barely see! I do not like waiting! aarrrrgghhh!
I also have a FRER that I'm going to try. Will try to wait until Fri morning since that is about the day AF should be visiting.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmtree* 
Most definitely. I did try one yesterday evening from $ tree. One of the cheapies. *At first, I thought I saw two lines, but decided against it and pitched it.* Now after looking at peeonastick.com, I'm not so sure! Some of those positives I could barely see! I do not like waiting! aarrrrgghhh!
I also have a FRER that I'm going to try. Will try to wait until Fri morning since that is about the day AF should be visiting.

JHC you probably did! Can you dig it out? Wait, thats probably isnt a good idea now, LOL.

You have more self-control than I do, I would have tested again by now for sure if I thought I saw a hint of two lines!


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm REALLY tempted but I'm afraid it will just say neg again so I'm going to wait. Can't dig it out - it's at the dump already!
I can't believe how some of these are pos. I just thought I was seeing things! I guess we'll see in a few days!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Taking the FRER on the day your period is due should give you an answer. Good luck.


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

would the $ tree brand pick it up on the day of my period or would you guys suggest an early response test?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsmtree* 
I'm REALLY tempted but I'm afraid it will just say neg again so I'm going to wait. Can't dig it out - it's at the dump already!
I can't believe how some of these are pos. I just thought I was seeing things! I guess we'll see in a few days!

the first tests I took were so incredibly faint. the first one I threw away and sighed with relief because I THOUGHT it was negative. stupid me pulled it out of the trash, of course it was after the time limit, but there was a very very faint pink line. I took a total of something like 8 tests (hey those faint lines are hard to read! I needed to be sure), 3 FRER, 3 CBE +/-, and two dollar store tests, I took a $store one the day AF was due and got a nice dark line.

anyway, I swore it was all in my head. I seriously thought it was a shadow or I was imagining things. what DH suggested was opening a brand new test, and comparing it against the used test. that showed that there was obviously a line where there wasn't to begin with.


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

So did the other tests seem negative too? Was it finally the $tree one that confirmed it?

Also, I had some light spotting last week that I thought was the beginning of an early period. IF that was implantation, and that's a big IF, then how long until the hcg would show up?


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't know if it's my eyes playing tricks on me







, like an after image or something, but I think I see a *faint* positive on your dollar tree test....


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG - I can't believe you said that bcause I was thinking the same thing. But then I was like, no...it's my eyes playing tricks on me. But if someone else may see it then it could be...!


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I totally see the second line on the dollar tree test, too.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I see a faint + too. Its hard to tell if I stare too long, but I definantly think I saw it.


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweetie, I'm sorry.

FRER ain't the end-all beat-all. It could be you're wanting it so bad, or it could really be preg. hormones, but with those symptoms I wouldn't write the possibility of preg. off completely. I mean, I really do see a line on the $tree test... although a chem. is possible... Wait for AF, then test again if she's late. That's as good a plan right?? Then for sure you should know what's up by then.








I'm still rooting for you!







:


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Sioko and all of you for being so supportive and understanding.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

there is totally a line on the equate one!!!

congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ms. pacman (May 4, 2004)

That's for sure a positive, congratulations! When would your AF be due?


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

That Equate test is soooooo freaking positive!


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

Not all tests react to the same amount of hcg and not all tests, even from the same brand or same box will have the same amount of dye or even react to the same amount of hcg. So if it says it picks up as little as 25 that means all their tests will pick up that much OR LESS! And it's kinda random from there down. So if the one showed up dark, the next one may show up lighter simply because of less dye, or it's picking up only down to 20 and the first one picked up down to 15.... which also explains why two tests out of the same box may not agree with each other and one say







and the other say







.

I hope all this was convoluted enough for you!!
















Don't worry yourself crazy till someone gives you a reason to ok??
Although I'll prolly be feeling the same way too if/when I get my next BFP!


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
I was really really rooting for you too! I will keep on rooting for you anyway, and maybe we'll both get luckier next cycle huh??

I'm sorry. I guess some part of you knew all along huh? I'm here with you....


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sorry.


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all! I was really torn. I wanted to be pregnant and thought there was a good chance, but on the other hand I was scared about the meds & you know I was always doubting those tests!
I found fertilityfriend.com to help me out with the next one. My periods can be irregular so this will help me figure this crazy thing out.
Thankfully I have been blessed with two children already! Madelynn 10 and Hunter 4.
AF still hasn't shown and it's really irritating me!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry









methotrexate is definitely not compatible with pregnancy







:


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been off the mtx for only about a month and a half so I was concerned about that.

Now, I just wish AF would come so I could get a move on. Idk why she is running so late this month. Maybe with the stress of the holidays it's thrown her off a bit...

Thanks for all the hugs!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Ladies!
How is everyone?
Well, AF is still a no show. Day 44 of a 31 day cyle. Still waiting...maybe I haven't o'd yet? Who knows. I'm hoping it's not cysts. Anyone else really late with negative tests?
I just started charting and there was an increase in my temp today but it may not mean anything yet. It dropped a couple days ago so I thought I would be starting....nope! So now I'm thinking I'm getting ready to O and that's why I haven't started.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ec93a


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

According to FF you O'd on CD35 so you should start AF in about 3-5 days...


----------



## mrsmtree (Jan 15, 2008)

I guessed some on those temps a few days prior to where it shows I o'd. I was trying to think back to those days when I took my temp. Hopefully it's accurate enough so I can at least have something to go by. If not then who knows! If I don't start in another week then I'll have to revamp!


----------

